

The Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade Database - Thevet
http://www.slavevoyages.org/tast/index.faces

======
chatmasta
The slave trade accounted for an estimated 12 million victims.

Modern day human trafficking accounts for an estimated 21 million victims
worldwide, according to the Polaris Project. [0] [1]

Food for thought. Donate today:
[http://www.seetheunseen.org/](http://www.seetheunseen.org/)

[0] [http://www.polarisproject.org/human-
trafficking/internationa...](http://www.polarisproject.org/human-
trafficking/international-trafficking)

[1]
[http://www.cicatelli.org/titlex/downloadable/human%20traffic...](http://www.cicatelli.org/titlex/downloadable/human%20trafficking%20statistics.pdf)

